# 94 Altima - Problem with Factory Alarm/Door Lock/Ignition



## Daniel33 (May 7, 2008)

Hey guys,

I recently got a nissan altima from an auction. The rear passenger-side door had crash damage. I replaced it with a new door. However, I never hooked up the electricals to that door. 

Also, the car came with a working ignition key, but the key WILL NOT work for the doors. I have locked myself out this way a couple times.

Now for the problem. I locked my car and couldn't get in, but the previously damaged door was unlocked since it isn't hooked up. I opened that door, but the factory anti-theft alarm went off. I tried to start the engine, but the engine wouldn't start. Closing all the doors did nothing. Due to the noise of the horn and it being 5am in the morning, I disconnected the battery cable. 

Can anyone help me? I know where the fuse box is in the engine compartment/passenger side. However, I can't seem to pull out the fuses labeled "Anti-Theft 1" or "Anti-Theft 2."

I appreciate all the help in advance


----------

